
New in TypeScript 3.7 - gitgud
https://blog.logrocket.com/new-in-typescript-3-7/
======
gitgud
Optional chaining seems like a great syntatic sugar, but if abused it might
cause debugging hell...

    
    
        if (this?.obj?.is?.true)
          doSomething();

